# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX  HxcMagma 1.0.4.2 - MicroBox Activation on HxcMagma !!

## mohamed73

*HxcMagma 1.0.4.2*  *What's new ?*  *
Microbox Activation Support*    How to Active MicroBox Software on HxcMagma ? After Purchase Microbox Activation From الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Download HxcMagma 1.0.4.2 From الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Run HxcMagma & Click on Dongle Tool Click on update Activation You will see Written "Microbox Activated" Now Download Microbox AIO 3.x.x run it, It will ask for Registeration details. Fill your Name & Email Address & Click on OK You are ready !! Enjoy Microbox Software on HxcMagma !!   *Some Videos Microbox Working on HxcMagma  !!*     *SM-B312EH Direct Unlock *       *I9301 (Qualcom) 3 Sec Unlock!! *         *Htc One Mini IMEI Repair *      *Download:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Success Stories:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow us on Facebook* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

